# Happy Birthday, Nicomon!



## Kelly B

It's only 11 minutes in, so I get to be the first to wish you a wonderful day!


----------



## Nicomon

Thank you Kelly.  Very sweet of you. 

But my mother said I was born in the evening, so technically... I'm still "only"  56 'til around 8:00PM.


----------



## Vanda

At least someone only 6 months distance from me!  I'll stop when I am 60.

*Parabéns! Muita saúde e paz!
*​


----------



## SDLX Master

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Nicomon

Am I ever spoiled!  Other than receiving greetings all the way from South America, I'm also learning a few words in Portuguese.  

Vanda, surely you mean that you'll only stop... counting. 

Thank you to you both.


----------



## Nanon

Des bisous, des bisous, plein de bisous pour Nico !
Et des vœux... en vrac.


----------



## doinel

Avec un peu de retard Bon an*NI*versaire, *COM*me *ON *dit...


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Happy 57th birthday Nicomon, and do keep teaching people le français québécois, it'll take over from the Parisian version yet (or so I hope)!


----------



## Nicomon

Youppi! Encore des cadeaux 

Nanon et doinel... j'ajoute tout de suite vos photos à ma collection de lapins. 

Pedro, I doubt very much that _le français québécois_ will take over Parisian French, as I'm afraid we're a little outnumbered.  

Un gros merci à vous trois.


----------



## swift

Coucou Nicole !

J'espère que tu as passé un très bon samedi. 

Je t'ai apporté un petit dessert ! 

Et pour lire au lit...

P.S. C'est où, l'after ?  
​


----------



## Nicomon

Merci pour tous ces cadeaux, José. 

J'adore la photo des « quasi jumeaux », et je vais demander à mon chef préféré de me préparer ces petites terrines. 

PS : il est joli, le minet de ton nouvel avatar.


----------



## wildan1

Bonne fête, Nico! (Un peu en retard, sorry!) J'espère que ça a été bien amusant. 

En te souhaitant une excellente année à venir, wildan1


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Bill 

Oui, ça été bien amusant.  Dommage qu'il ne reste plus de gâteau.


----------



## la grive solitaire

BONNE FÊTE ET BONNE LECTURE, NICO!​ 

http://books.google.com/books?id=x8EEAQAAIAAJ&printsec=frontcover&dq=alice+aux+pays+merveilles&source=bl&ots=FtzWLBA0w6&sig=KzDFvnYzbCgm8nQ9Q9KbTPeoRhc&hl=en&ei=5DlSTOiXIoKglAf9iZWJBQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=4&ved=0CCsQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q&f=false​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je la revois encore notre petite Nico
Son pelage de bébé couvrant à peine son dos !
La voilà aujourd'hui (n'allez pas chipoter... )
Qui atteint les sept ans : (laissez-moi terminer ! )
Chez les lapins il faut enlever cinquante ans ! 
C'est donc l'âge de raison qu'elle possède maintenant.
Et elle le prouve même en pardonnant j'espère 
Pour son anniversaire, mon... « décalage horaire » !


----------



## Nicomon

Et la fête continue! Ça me console (presque) d'avancer en âge. 

Merci 10 000 fois pour ce joli « classique » la grive (je n'ai pas vu tout de suite ton lien discret) 

Karine, Karine
Ma gentille copine
En décalage horaire, je suis championne
Alors, raisonnablement, sûr que je te pardonne 
Si tu pardonnes à ton tour cette lapine de mars retardataire
De n'avoir rien trouvé de génial pour ton dikapostiversaire 
Un gros MERCI pour les rimettes
Je te fais 10 000 bisettes

Qui c'est qui a dit que je pouvais pas faire rimer les mots, mois zaussi?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Oups !!!
J'étais partie et j'ai laissé passer la date 

*    Bon anniversaire Nico !!!* ​


----------



## Nicomon

Merci, Pounquie.  

Je savais que t'étais partie


----------



## itka

Nico, tu sais que je suis brouillée à mort avec les dates, les congrats, les postiv', les anniv'... et évidemment, j'ai pas su que tu avais brusquement vieilli d'un an... Pour moi, tu restes la petite Nico au doux pelage dont parle Karine...

Pardonne-moi et permets-moi de te souhaiter quand même plein plein de bonnes choses pour les 357 jours qui restent à cette année et de te faire de  bigz bizettes de tout cœur !


----------



## Nicomon

Oui, itka, je sais que t'es brouillée avec les anniv'.  J'apprécie d'autant plus que tu soies passée. 

Bizettes bien reçues... et je sauvegarde précisieusement ce joli montage.  MERCI !


----------

